# Google Desktop



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Curious whether anyone is using the google desktop and whether they like it or not? I'm feeling adventurous because I have been using the Mozilla Firefox and Thunderbird and really enjoying them.

Bill


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> Curious whether anyone is using the google desktop and whether they like it or not? I'm feeling adventurous because I have been using the Mozilla Firefox and Thunderbird and really enjoying them.
> 
> Bill


I use Mozilla Firefox and I love it so much better than the previous Internet Explorer that I was using. Did they actually create a Google desktop? Sounds very interesting!! Not too long ago I installed a GOOGLE TOOLBAR and was getting alot of popups and adware from it so I'm still a bit reluctant to try anything google. Although, I do use google search all the time. 

Would love to hear some input on the Google Desktop too.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Google desktop actually isused to search your computer for whatever you're looking for. There is, however, some controversy on privacy issues.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

What? Google toolbar giving you adware and pop-ups? I though they prevent it. Maybe the adware and popups came from a third party extension?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Actually I was reffering to the full Google desktop program not just the desktop search engine. My understanding is that it replaces the Windows desktop that normally opens when you turn on your PC. I have the google desktop search engine and it is awesome. I had great luck with the google toolbar too but I don't think I need that now that I have Firefox.

Bill


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

jeff63851 said:


> What? Google toolbar giving you adware and pop-ups? I though they prevent it. Maybe the adware and popups came from a third party extension?


Yes, the Google toolbar does a very good job of blocking pop-ups and stuff, so it must be coming from another source. I also use Firefox, and they have a special edition just for FF users, which is great. 
I'm also thoroughly impressed with the spell check option with the Google toolbar.

I downloaded and used the Google desktop for a short time, and disabled it, since it bared your whole soul to whoever was able to get a glimpse of your desktop.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

jeff63851 said:


> What? Google toolbar giving you adware and pop-ups? I though they prevent it. Maybe the adware and popups came from a third party extension?


I had it when it first came out....the Beta Edition. Since I trashed it the popups stopped. My computer systems professor said that the toolbar can generate popups depending on what kind of installation you choose etc. Although, I did have the early version so maybe it's OK now.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I love my google homepage, I get my news, my mail, my weather, and my links to my forums. Best way to surf ever.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

can someone post a screen shot of this. i've never seen/heard of it.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

mine looks like this: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y55/silverbeam/fish/homepage.jpg


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

From what I've read about it, it sounds exactly like Yahoo!'s Widget Engine (previously konfabulator). 

I'll just stick to my widgets and not worry about the security risks assoicated with Google Desktop.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Am I missing something here?

This is not a desktop but a webpage that you can customize... isn't it?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think you're right Laith. I have the personalized Google home page that looks like what Lauren posted, and it's cool.

When I first posted, I was thinking of the Google desktop thing that lets you see your internet history and do searches on your history at a glance. I didn't like that at all....


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Laith said:


> Am I missing something here?
> 
> This is not a desktop but a webpage that you can customize... isn't it?


Here's a link to the google desktop I speak of:
http://desktop.google.com/features.html


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't like the idea of Google desktop. I'm one of the privacy freaks I guess. I love the Google toolbar though. Very nice, and no, it doesn't report. Truth be told, if you have problems finding things on your computer, you need to organize it! The only search feature I have use for is Google for the internet. I figure if you're searching for something on the 'net you don't want others to know about, you shouldn't be searching for it! But my PC is mine; I simply don't care to be categorized and easily referenced. No sir/ma'am, statistics aren't my strong point. I prefer my individuality.


----------

